# fake trade i would like to see happen



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

Minnesota trades: C Marc Jackson (4.8 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 0.4 apg in 12.7 minutes) 
SG Wally Szczerbiak (18.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 3.1 apg in 38.0 minutes) 
PF Joe Smith (10.7 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.1 apg in 26.7 minutes) 
PG Terrell Brandon (12.4 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 8.3 apg in 30.1 minutes) 
Minnesota receives: PG Jason Kidd (14.7 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 9.8 apg in 37.3 minutes) 
PF Kenyon Martin (14.9 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 2.6 apg in 34.3 minutes) 
C Todd MacCulloch (9.7 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 1.3 apg in 24.2 minutes) 
SG Lucious Harris (9.1 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 1.6 apg in 21.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +1.8 ppg, +4.2 rpg, and +2.4 apg. 

New Jersey trades: PG Jason Kidd (14.7 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 9.8 apg in 37.3 minutes) 
PF Kenyon Martin (14.9 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 2.6 apg in 34.3 minutes) 
C Todd MacCulloch (9.7 ppg, 6.1 rpg, 1.3 apg in 24.2 minutes) 
SG Lucious Harris (9.1 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 1.6 apg in 21.0 minutes) 
New Jersey receives: C Marc Jackson (4.8 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 0.4 apg in 39 games) 
SG Wally Szczerbiak (18.7 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 3.1 apg in 82 games) 
PF Joe Smith (10.7 ppg, 6.3 rpg, 1.1 apg in 72 games) 
PG Terrell Brandon (12.4 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 8.3 apg in 32 games) 
Change in team outlook: -1.8 ppg, -4.2 rpg, and -2.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Minnesota and New Jersey being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Minnesota and New Jersey had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
if they would do this trade, the timberwolves would be awesome, and wally world would finally be the go to guy, and kg would finally have somebody to help him get past the first round.


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

This would never really happen. This would only happen if Kidd demands a trade, and K-Mart would not be in the trade. 

KG to NJ is more likely, but very unlikely.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

No way would the Nets trade Kenyon Martin.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Would NEVER happen-another fake trade bites the dust...


----------

